# DNS Einträge



## Succ (18. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

wir verwenden die Microsoft Online Services (Office 365) und ich muss nun zur Verwendung von Lync folgende DNS-Einträge machen:

Typ Dienst Protokoll Port Stärke Priorität 
SVR _sip _tls 443 1 100
SVR _sipfederationtls _tcp 5061 1 100

TTL Name Ziel
1 Std domain.at sipdir.online.lync.com
1 Std domain.at sipfed.online.lync.com

(Die Tabelle ist etwas durcheinander, aber ich hoffe trotzdem verständlich)

Nun habe ich in DNS nicht die entsprechenden Eintragsmöglichkeiten. Wie kann ich die Einträge trotzdem erstellen?

Verwendet wird Debian Sqeeze und ISPConfig 3.

Danke im voraus und viele Grüße
Succ


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2011)

Im ISPConfig 3 DNS kannst Du doch SRV Einträge anlegen, das steht auch Detailliert im Handbuch ab Seite 178 inkl. Beispielen


----------



## Succ (18. Okt. 2011)

Wer lesen kann, ist einwandfrei im Vorteil ...
Im Handbuch hatte ich noch nicht nachgeschlagen, nun ist aber alles klar.

Noch eine Frage habe ich zu den Einträgen: Im MX-record soll unter "Hostname" nur "@" eingetragen werden, was nicht funktioniert - ich habe dann den Domainnamen "domain.at." eingegeben, bei der Überprüfung der Einträge in Office 365 bekomme ich aber immer die Fehlermeldung, dass die Einträge nicht ordnungsgemäß sind.

Danke für deine Hilfe

Gruß Succ


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2011)

Einen @ Einzutrag gibt es nicht bei Linux DNS Servern wie BIND oder MyDNS, das mag ein Windows spezifischer Platzhalter für "nichts" sein. Versuch mal das Hostnamen Feld des MX Records leer zu lassen. Dein Eintrag mit "domain.at." ist übrigens technisch auch völlig ok und sollte genauso funktionieren, vermutlich kennt der DNS Validator von Office diese Schreibweise nur nicht.


----------



## Succ (18. Okt. 2011)

OK, ich versuche es einmal mit leerem Hostnamenfeld ...

Danke nochmal und viele Grüße
Succ


----------

